
Show HN: Extreme makeover for Doxygen - vovkos
https://github.com/vovkos/doxyrest
======
unwind
This looks neat, and the example project I looked at (the libusb API)
certainly did so too.

Still, I think the title is misleading, I expected a remake of Doxygen itself,
not a new tool that works on Doxygen's output.

------
chairmanwow
Beautiful visualizations in the documentation!

------
billconan
This is what I need! thank you!

